# what is kung sul?



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

What is kung sul? I  have never heard of it.
WHere can it be found in the US? Any websites worth recommending?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 26, 2003)

It doesn't sound familiar.


----------



## M F (Jul 27, 2003)

I have never heard of kung sul.  I have heard of Kook Sul.  Could this be what you are referring to?  It is Korean, has punches, kicks, weapons, and joint locking techniques.  It seems similar to Hapkido to me.  This is all coming from someone who saw one class, so take it for what it's worth.  If this is not what you were looking for, then nevermind.   Try this site.  http://www.kuksoolwon.com/Main.htm


----------

